# SheetsSM



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sheets, where are you?

I did see you with a nice puppy at the Puppy Stake at the National Specialty. I thought that maybe a little progress report, a photo, a comment, a complaint, info on your training group, SOMETHING!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

We've taken the scenic route that hasn't been without a lot of ups, downs and some extended pauses to focus on obedience but we finally jumped into our first hunts tests this past weekend earning 2 legs towards our JH. The local lab club put on a great test w/ some extremely nice/friendly judges. Setting a goal to wrap up JH and a WC prior to the arrival of our little golden boy in November.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hooo!! Congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What nice ribbons! Congratulations to you two


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that's so great! Congratulations, I have also been wondering about you and how you guys are doing. I'm so glad you are enjoying your bud!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just saw this and do not know how I missed this. Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------

